

All Presentation Software Is Broken - igvita.com - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2012/05/14/all-presentation-software-is-broken/

======
vph
i guess this sensational title is aimed to draw an audience?

There's nothing new here than what Edwards Tufte discovered long ago.

The tools are not broken. In fact they are getting increasingly better. Of
course, if you don't know how to use them; rather, if you can't give a good
presentation, it's not because of the software.

~~~
igrigorik
To the contrary, the tools are getting progressively worse. Show me one
feature in Powerpoint or Keynote that is specifically designed to give me
actionable feedback on how to improve my presentation.

I'm not arguing for or against visual design - yes, you're right nothing new
there. What I'm trying to point out, as we start migrating our presentation
tools to the web, is that we _don't need to_ copy all the useless inheritance.

For now, and yes I'm the early technical adopter.. I'm willing to edit the
HTML markup directly, heck I'll FTP the darn thing to your server, and will do
other backflips.. all if you manage to give me good feedback on how to do a
better presentation next time around.

~~~
Michiel
> all if you manage to give me good feedback on how to do a better
> presentation next time around.

You really should ask the audience that question.

What a web based tool could do is integrate a feedback mechanism, maybe even
tied to specific slides. Imagine you are giving the presentation, and I am
bored to tears by your slide on profit margins increasing in Q2.

So I open the synchronized viewer app on my phone, and touch the frownie face
icon or the icon that says 'zzzz'. Hopefully you will replace the bullets with
an animated chart for your next presentation.

Maybe there already is an app for that?

